# Need Orange County (7/20-7/21)



## ps99186 (Jul 17, 2013)

Looking for a timeshare unit in Orange County (Newport Coast or Irvine ideally) for one night (Saturday 7/20).  Would prefer a 1bd unit [deleted].  Let me know if available.


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 17, 2013)

The maximum rental price is $100 per night one this board.  To be quite honest with you, it may be difficult to find someone who wants to bother with one night.  I'd try www.priceline.com.


----------

